# 2004 26Rs For Sale



## 1coolhall (Mar 5, 2014)

this outback is in pretty good shape.we just need somthing bigger.i live in killen alabama.anyone interested give a shout asking $9400.00.Email me


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

1coolhall said:


> this outback is in pretty good shape.we just need somthing bigger.i live in killen alabama.anyone interested give a shout asking $9400.00.Email me
> View attachment 12002


Good luck with you sale.

I'm selling my 301BQ...if you want something bigger.


----------



## 1coolhall (Mar 5, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> this outback is in pretty good shape.we just need somthing bigger.i live in killen alabama.anyone interested give a shout asking $9400.00.Email me
> View attachment 12002


Good luck with you sale.

I'm selling my 301BQ...if you want something bigger.








[/quote]

looks great.the wife liked it.oregan is a good distance from alabama.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

1coolhall said:


> this outback is in pretty good shape.we just need somthing bigger.i live in killen alabama.anyone interested give a shout asking $9400.00.Email me
> View attachment 12002


Good luck with you sale.

I'm selling my 301BQ...if you want something bigger.








[/quote]

looks great.the wife liked it.oregan is a good distance from alabama.
[/quote]

I drove to Michigan to get it....a trip to Oregon would be fitting.


----------



## 1coolhall (Mar 5, 2014)

Oregon_Camper said:


> this outback is in pretty good shape.we just need somthing bigger.i live in killen alabama.anyone interested give a shout asking $9400.00.Email me
> View attachment 12002


Good luck with you sale.

I'm selling my 301BQ...if you want something bigger.








[/quote]

looks great.the wife liked it.oregan is a good distance from alabama.
[/quote]

I drove to Michigan to get it....a trip to Oregon would be fitting.








[/quote]
oregan is beautifull.i was 12 the last time I was there. my expy would have a hard time with your camper.


----------

